
A collection of beautiful round butt illustrations - pzumk
https://www.buttsss.com/
======
brownbat
"A project board was created to manage all the different, related schemes and
product management. We delivered this project in two sprints — a sprint is a
chunk of time allocated for a particular phase of a project."

I guess the About page is the joke. It's ok I guess. Solid 5/10 silly.

